# droppy wing



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello,

I have a pigeon whos wing suddenly got droppy and life less. he is unable to fly now. I was wondering what was the cause of this. Suggestions welcomed


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

i dont know if this helps....but i have parekeets as well as pigeons....and when the parekeets get into a fight...and hurt their wings..they drop it down n try not to use it unless they have too....so i dont know if it got hurt somehow, maybe it flew into something, or it got scared at night n flew into something....take it to a vet n have it checked out, keep us up to wat happens to the birdie...good luck..


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I think the droppy wing is a kind of disease because another bird was having the problem for the last few days.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Did your other bird show symptoms of a specific disease? is it still sick?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Check for swelling and/or boils on the wing joint(s) .. that would be paratyphoid. Other common causes of not flying would be worms and/or coccidiosis.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...other common causes are strain, sprain, cracked or broken bones happenning to a Wing...resulting easily enough if frightened in their Coop by Animals or kids or something...if the Bird bolts and hits interior elements of the Coop...


Phil
l v


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

they were treated for coccidiosis. i can feel the bones on the wings. best if i take a picture and show


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

the 2nd bird seems to have a large swelling on the wing.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi warriec,



Is the swelling located on a Joint?


If so, it may be a presentaiton of Paratyphoid.

Pidgey is familiar with this sort of illness...so maybe he will be along shortly.

I could PM him...


Phil
l v


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

warriec said:


> the 2nd bird seems to have a large swelling on the wing.



I know your meds are different than ours, Cipro is the same as Baytril which is used for animals here. Can you get either of these two medications???

This would be the preferred medication for Paratyphoid, although there are 
others that can treat it should you be unable to get the preferred medication.

Do both birds that you are concerned about, show swelling around the joints? Are there any signs of boils in 
the making for them or others?

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

yes, the swelling in on the joint area and is a bit blue and about an inch in diameter.

no boils. i have baytril in hand. 

Just incase if its a briken bone, what can i do?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The blue coloration would make me think that the wing may be broken or perhaps just badly sprained/bruised. Any chance you can post a picture of the area in question?

Terry


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

will post shortly, i doubt it will show clearly. How can i fix a broken wing?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

warriec said:


> will post shortly, i doubt it will show clearly. How can i fix a broken wing?


This link may be helpful: http://www.starlingtalk.com/fractures.htm#wingfracture. Basically, you are putting the wing back into the proper/normal position and then wrapping and taping to assure the wing stays in place until healed.

Terry


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

here are some pics


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

side view of the beauty


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Warriec, have you actually felt that joint to see if you could feel a break?
You can go to the opposite side and feel there to compare. 

I would isolate her from the rest of the birds in the loft if possible until you
are certain that you do have a broken bone, I did notice that her vent does
appear soiled. So a precautionary isolation for the time being if possible. It
will make it easier to get the whole picture of what's going on w/her.

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I am not able to feel any joint because its too swollen up and blue. It is also soft.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I'd tape it and isolate her if you can. She could have an injury that was
brought on or through being sick and compromised. I can't recall seeing
a bird w/a soiled vent that didn't require some medical care, just a heads up.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Warrie, that is typical paratyphoid swelling to me. Please keep us posted. I could be wrong .. I know you are also checking for a broken wing.

Terry


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i will treat for paratypoid and same time will bandage the wing just in case.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i found some tabs. it reads ciprofloxacin hydrocloride


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

warriec said:


> i found some tabs. it reads ciprofloxacin hydrocloride


Warriec, the dosage for Cipro is the same as Baytril, here's a couple of links that
will help you to dose your bird:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16368

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=15947

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

does it come in tablet form. the lady at the pharmacy mentioned that it was an antibiotic


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Please advise if it comes in tablet form?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

warriec said:


> Please advise if it comes in tablet form?


Yes, it does come in tablet form. You can check on http://www.medsmex.com and then search for Cipro.

Terry


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I lost an entire round of eggs due to hatch this week. eggs were all fertile but chicks failed to break the eggs - i had 14 planned hatches.

I bought the baytril, it mentions its a 10% solution and for chicken we should gv 1 ml per 2 litres of water & be given for 3 days. What should the pigeon dosage be like and for how long


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

warriec said:


> I lost an entire round of eggs due to hatch this week. eggs were all fertile but chicks failed to break the eggs - i had 14 planned hatches.
> 
> I bought the baytril, it mentions its a 10% solution and for chicken we should gv 1 ml per 2 litres of water & be given for 3 days. What should the pigeon dosage be like and for how long


Warriec, you should be fine giving this bird 2-3 drops of the 10% twice daily.
For Paratyphoid, keep the bird on for at least 3 weeks and keep an eye on the
boil to see how well it resolves. Keep us posted.

Are you planning to treat your whole loft, Warriec?

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I want to treat the whole flock because i feel that the others may too be carrying the disease. Individual treatment is impossible. too many birds so I can only mix with water and give.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

warriec, I am so sorry about the loss of the babies. I know it really hurt you. Hope this problem is soon resolved.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Just to keep you all posted,

the loft looks healthier. the 2 sick birds are atleast cooing now and eating well and putting on size although they still cannot fly. the boils/swellings are still there (wonder when these are disappearing).

I have a few more days of baytril to give. am i to give yourgut once the baytril is finished.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Don't know if you are using the 2ml per quart dose for the birds, Warriec,
and also the recommendation of two weeks? For the two birds that have
actual boils, you might want to get more of the ten percent solution
and continue to treat those birds individually for an additional one to 
two weeks until the boils resolve. You may also need to switch antibiotics
if after a month of Baytril, there is no apparent change in the boils.

I'm glad to hear your loft overall, is doing better. It's so sad to lose
the innocenyt babies to illness.

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

yes, i am using 2 ml per quart and treating the whole loft. I will take the sick 2 out when the period finishes and treat them individualy by putting down drops down there throat.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

today a bird which hasnt flown for 10 days was up on the perch.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

warriec said:


> today a bird which hasnt flown for 10 days was up on the perch.


That's a great sign and great improvement! Hopefully they will all soon be feeling chipper.

Terry


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I just had a chat with my cousin in UK. He said that cipro is a very strong drug and is available in 500mg only. 500mg is given twice daily to a large man. He said if the dose is too strong that there could be brain damage. so far i have only given 1 tab each today. tomorrow i plan to half it and give times a day. am i doing the right thing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The dose for Cipro in birds is the same as for Baytril .. 15 mg per kg of weight. I usually dissolve the Cipro tablets in water to make it easier to give an accurate amount to a bird. 500 mg tablet in 10 cc of water = 50 mg per cc of the solution. For a 400 gram bird, you would give 0.12 cc of this solution. 

Terry


----------



## pigeonboy17 (Dec 20, 2006)

Warriec,

Maybe your bird is paralyzed or its wings are hurt. You should definitely have him checked out by a avian vet.








God Bless,
Pigeonboy17


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

wing is not hurt, baytril has helped him but baytril in now over.

Terry, dissoolving cipro in 10cc of water is very difficult. even if i crush it it doesnot dissolve. please tell me a way to get it disolved.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Warriec, if you have a mortar and pestel and can get it pulverized, then mix
it w/the water. When the solution of medicine and water doesn't mix
well you have to shake it thoroughly just before drawing it up so that it
doesn't settle at the bottom while you are pulling the dose. You want it 
to be as uniformly distributed as possible in the water while drawing up.

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Glad to hear that your birds are doing better, I know that must be a load off
your mind as well.

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i crushed half a tab & mixed with 5ml of water. didnt have much success putting it down there throats. I think i will try break the tablet to 1/8 of the size and push it down.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

warriec said:


> i crushed half a tab & mixed with 5ml of water. didnt have much success putting it down there throats. I think i will try break the tablet to 1/8 of the size and push it down.


That's a really big dose, Warrie. 1/8th of a 500 mg Cipro tab would be 62.5 mg of the drug .. more than 4 times the recommended dose. If you could halve the 1/8th to get a 1/16th of a tablet and give that once per day, that would work. As was posted, if you pulverize the tablet and then mix with water, it will work as long as you really, really, really shake up the solution before every dose. You might also be able to find what is called a compounding pharmacy that could make the solution for you. They typically mix the drug with a syrupy type of liquid.

Terry


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i dont think that we such a pharmacy. i tried giving by syringe to there mouths but to its crop. i will try directly giving to its crop. by the way, cipro needs to be given twice a day as the effect goes away in 12 hrs.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

warriec said:


> i dont think that we such a pharmacy. i tried giving by syringe to there mouths but to its crop. i will try directly giving to its crop. by the way, cipro needs to be given twice a day as the effect goes away in 12 hrs.


You are correct, Warrie .. the best way to dose Cipro is twice per day (BID .. every 12 hours).

Terry


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

*Thank You*

I wish to thank everybody who advised me on the droppy wing. Both birds are doing fine and are breeding


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Glad to hear that they are doing better...

fp


----------

